# Is Graves Disease possible with these blood tests?



## kel3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

A few weeks ago I decided to get a blood test just for a general check up. But found my TSH & Free T4 were very high. Now looking back, the only symptoms ive had are:

- Constant Diarrhea 
- Weight Loss (lost 5-6kg in last 1-3 months...unfortunately not sure about the period, but I never go below 62kg and now im 56)
- Hands feel a little weak, especially when I try to clench arms. Arm feels weak
- I do heat up a bit at night, skin feels very warm. Not sure if thats normal though.
- Feet and hands do feel cold here and there, but it could also be the cold weather im living in

From the blood tests below, the main thing im worried about is the high T4, even though TSH has now gone done. Also the thyroid antibodies has gone up, which is really worrying me. However I should note that the 11/07/2013 result was done at another pathology, and apparently that can bring about different values. In addition to this, I seem to have a low white blood cell count too, which im not sure if it is linked in any way.

Main issue at the moment is the weight loss and diarrhea. Going to get a stools test soon. But I feel like I might be on the line to Hyperthyroid/Graves Disease based on the high antibodies.

The only things ive done different in past 2-3 months:
- Eating a low carb paleo diet
- taking greens powder, that probably has high iodine from the sea weed
- Sleep very poorly (5-6 hours)
- High stress from work

Any help would be greatly appreciated guys, thanks so much


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kel3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A few weeks ago I decided to get a blood test just for a general check up. But found my TSH & Free T4 were very high. Now looking back, the only symptoms ive had are:
> 
> ...


It is very possible that you are hyperthyroid. We do typically see High TSH and FT4 and FT3 when the antibodies are at work .

These 2 tests would definitely be in your best interest.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

It might be a good idea to quit taking your green's powder. Iodine is contraindicated re hyperthyroid/Graves'.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, I would cut out the green powder until you get things sorted out.

Are you under a doctor's care to get treatment or on any medications?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Which thyroid antibodies have gone up?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

the link on the bottom tinypic shows TPO was the antibody tested. TPO can be positive for Hashi's or Graves. You want to have the TSI as Andros gave a link too. If you have to pay out of pocket TRab is cheaper and just as good as diagnosing Graves.


----------



## kel3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks heaps for the responses. I saw an Endo today. He reckons there is nothing to worry about based on several tests he done with me.

He does believe that because my mum has hypothyroidism, I am at greater risk to get thyroid issues too.

In relation to the antibodies, he said it doesnt mean much because its too low. It is usually when it is in the 1000+ range that he will take action. Also because of this, I do need to take a blood test regularly to check up on it.

In addition to that, he was a little worried about my High TSH/High T4 (5.98/21.6), but since its now Low TSH/Borderline High T4 (1.58/19.1), he thinks initially it was some sort of viral infection or something that triggered the high spike. And that it should go down more but takes a few weeks (I got the 2nd test done only 2 weeks after the first).

So, im getting another test in 5-6 weeks that will test for:
- ACTH
- Calcium, Phosphate, Albumin, Cortisol
- Full thyroid function test: T4, T3, TSH, Growth Hormone, IGF, Prolactin
- TSH receptor antibodies, testosterone, thyroglobulin, thyroid peroxidase antibodies, transglutaminase antibodies.

He reckons the weight loss occurred due to my paleo diet for 2 months. The next blood test is to check other antibodies, make sure pituitary gland is functioning okay, and to see if T4 decreases further.

He did say if its not pituitary, and there is hyper/graves, it can be cured with medication. Is this true? I thought I was stuck with it for life!

Any thoughts? I dont see TSI or TRAb being measured, but is that similar to TSH Receptor Antibodies?


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

kel3 said:


> He did say if its not pituitary, and there is hyper/graves, it can be cured with medication. Is this true? I thought I was stuck with it for life!
> 
> Any thoughts? I dont see TSI or TRAb being measured, but is that similar to TSH Receptor Antibodies?


Graves can't be cured, but it's possible to keep your levels under control with medication. Some people (a relatively small percentage) will go into remission, usually after 18-24 months of anti-thyroid meds, according to my endo.

I believe TSH Receptor Antibodies (aka TRAb) can refer to TSI, TGI, or TBII, so I would venture to say you were tested for one of those if you're seeing "TSH Receptor Antibodies" on your labs.


----------



## kel3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay.

so it turns out I have a pituitary adenmoa...0.57mm length. i am so lost now. i have no idea whats going to happen with my health in the future.

i dunno whats worse, to have this or Graves


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

kel3 said:


> Okay.
> 
> so it turns out I have a pituitary adenmoa...0.57mm length. i am so lost now. i have no idea whats going to happen with my health in the future.
> 
> i dunno whats worse, to have this or Graves


It seems very scary, but remember they're benign-and many people have had success with treatment by just medication alone without surgery needed. Of course, right now your docs need to make a plan of action for you-what treatment would work best for you.

Sending you good thoughts. This has to be a terrifying time for you, but hopefully you'll get the best treatment for you to help.hugs1


----------

